# Hello ....Algae issues!



## nick1984 (2 Aug 2021)

hi guys and girls, I'm new to fish keeping and aquatic plants, I got plants that are easy to grow, I have tropica substrate with a layer of gravel, my plants keep getting algae(diatoms) i think, and i noticed today ones beginning to split a little, I have my lights of for 6 hours a day and the tank is almost 3 months old, just checking I'm doing things correct?


----------



## The grumpy one (2 Aug 2021)

Hi and welcome. I'm no expert and so I will wait until the good people here chip in.
In the mean time. Can you post the details of equipment?
You know, make of tank, make and size of light, temp you keep it at. what you do water change wise.
Do you any test on the water (not too important but it would help the people in the know).
Type of rocks you have in there?
How many fish and what types.

But still for 3 months old you tank looks good.


----------



## nick1984 (2 Aug 2021)

thanks certainly i can add to this post, so this is my first tank, its a juwel primo (my new tank arrives tomorrow Juwel Rio 125 ltr) but currently its 70 ltr and only the standard filtration lighting is just the standard single day light led not sure on specs for that, my water temp is 25 c, my testing is every 7 days with a liquid kit NT labs pond lab, I have two large Jurassic rocks and some pebbles, only have 6 male guppies but will add more in the new tank. I will re use everything in my current tank for the 125 ltr but I'm also adding more soil and substrate and its the tropica aqua soil I use.


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Aug 2021)

Welcome


----------



## sparkyweasel (2 Aug 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Chris_Homan (3 Aug 2021)

Welcome. A relative new member myself but benefitting tremendously from this forum.


----------



## nick1984 (4 Aug 2021)

its great as the plants really have been an after though, but now I have real plants in my tank I can never go back to fake, but with the plants I still have a lot to learn


----------



## Michael1212 (11 Aug 2021)

Welcome nick


----------



## NatalieHurrell (1 Sep 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Karmicnull (2 Sep 2021)

Welcome to UKAPS!  


nick1984 said:


> now I have real plants in my tank I can never go back to fake, but with the plants I still have a lot to learn


Couldn't agree more on both points!  Worth looking up on fertilizers and EI dosing in the forum for your move to the 125.  Even if you're low tech and not using CO2, some ferts are appreciated by plants.  You could also consider a 'clean up crew' of snails and/or shrimp to help keep on top of algae.  They're not a solution for everything, but if you are most of the way there, they'll add the finishing touch! 6 hours is a good starting point for lights.

Cheers,
Simon


----------

